# what's the best way to do a wheel alignment on a bf750



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

what's the best way to do a wheel aliment on a bf750

i did the *Cheap Tie Rod Trick* marked the *Tie Rod but its still out a bit*


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

can someone measuring tape it for me or sumthing lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here i found this document on atvnation


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

here i found this document on atvnation ? can i have it or the name of it lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

•​​​​Install the tie-rod ends so that the tie-rod has the correct
length [A], and both visible thread lengths * are equal.*​*
**Tie-rod Length
Standard: 393.3 mm (15.48 in.)​•​​​​Tighten:​
Torque - Tie-rod Locknuts: 37 N·m (3.8 kgf·m, 27 ft·lb)
*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

posted it on my post above. sorry i was impaired.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought it was tow-out on 4x4s and off road stuff. Not tow-in. well I all ways aim for 0 any way.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i dunno i read at 3 different places to toe out. 
I'm guessing that you are probably right and none of these article distinguish between sport or 4x4.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i got it good to go thanks


----------

